# Can you replace an old automatic movement with a new quartz one?



## Jet118yyc (May 15, 2012)

I have 2 late 1950s vintage Tissot men's watches. One is a Tudor and the other some less expensive model. Both are automatic. The less expensive one belonged to my grandfather and the Tudor to my father. The Tudor runs, but does not keep time well. The other does not run at all. The only value to me is sentimental. I would like to wear them on a semi-regular basis, so my question is can the movements be replaced with newer quartz movements? I would like the reliability and low maintenance aspects of the new movement, and the original look of the watches for their sentimental value. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds like your watches jut need a service to get them running nicely again?!!

Replacing the movement with a quartz one, whilst sending a shiver down my spine at the very thought, is maybe possible, but your just destroying what the watch is all about!! 

Depending on what the model is, the Tissot will have a reasonable value, but the Tudor, with its connection
to Rolex, tend to be quite sought after & can command good money, depending on the model.

Find a local independent watchmaker & get them serviced & running right & enjoy them for what they are!!


----------



## Jet118yyc (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. A local independent watchmaker quoted $170 each to get them up and running again, with not really any guarantee of how well or for how long. Truthfully, I am not sure of the value of either of these watches, but the price struck me as high. Having said that, I haven't ruled it out and I need to get another opinion on how much it would cost to refurbish them.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

No you cannot swap out an automatic movement for a quartz watch most of the times.
The issue lies with most automatic watches having longer hands that require far more torque to drive. Lastly finding a quartz movement that will match the diameter, dial, etc will be tricky. Unless you jerryrig it.

Hope you can get your watches up and running.
Was the quote for servicing the automatic watches?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

That quote doesn't sound particularly cheap, but then I have heard of people charging a lot more, & I'm lucky as my watch guy is excellent & charges under half of that!!

I'd try a few other places & see what they charge, Inc any that you can send the watch away to.

You can always ask over on the vintage forum for recommended watchmakers in your area!!


----------



## Jet118yyc (May 15, 2012)

Yes, that was the estimate to get the automatic watches up and running.


----------



## Jet118yyc (May 15, 2012)

Great advice, thanks!


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Jet118yyc said:


> Yes, that was the estimate to get the automatic watches up and running.


Sounds like the average, $100-$200 sounds about right for a proper servicing.



JohnnyMonkey said:


> That quote doesn't sound particularly cheap, but then I have heard of people charging a lot more, & I'm lucky as my watch guy is excellent & charges under half of that!!
> 
> I'd try a few other places & see what they charge, Inc any that you can send the watch away to.
> 
> You can always ask over on the vintage forum for recommended watchmakers in your area!!


I've always wondered about people who do these repairs for cheap, have you had your movement looked at by another watchmaker? I have a local jeweler who claims to fix automatics/hand winds. I wouldn't drop anything off with him, because of his prices being far lower than anyone else, that plus I dont recognize any watch testing equipment in his shop just jewelry machines.

Sorry it's just I have a family business for computer repair, people who charge under the average tend to take shortcuts, or don't do the job right.


----------



## Kawika (May 26, 2009)

In fact, a good watchmaker can and will take an older automatic and mount a quartz movement. It will involve 'gerryrigging' or modifications as the dial foot configuration will likely not fit and the dial will have to be attached with adheasive devices. A good job involves some soldering for the case to accept the new size movement. The holes in the hands generally fall into two standard sizings and quartz movements are offered in those options. The length of the hands and the torque have nothing to do with any aspect of this kind of job if they're original to the watch. 

All that said, a really fine conversion job is likely to cost just about the same as a movement service. A skilled watchmaker should be able to get those automatic movements tuned up and the price you were quoted is a fair price for a good watch repair person. I'm a tad troubled with the lack of any warranty...unless those movements have been abused, a replacement mainspring, a cleaning and oiling should be all that's necessary to make it work and adjusted...but jewels can easily be replaced as well. A few years ago, I had my 1968 Tissot worked on and it came out just fine and ran very well until I sold it. I would expect you to have the same result, if you're using a good watch repair shop.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't do the conversion. It will destroy the history of the watches, and while the movement means nothing to you now, you might regret it later on. Just think, you can have the heart of the watches that your grandfather and father wore beating away on your wrist! That's pretty cool.

The quote you received seems fair to me, but my watchmaker isn't that cheap to begin with, so you probably can do better by shopping around. Maybe do one now and the other later if you don't want to be too much out of pocket. But definitely don't go quartz.


----------

